# "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?"

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## Kugelfisch (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Interessiert mich momentan weniger, da ich mit meinem 5820K sehr zufrieden bin und auch noch Rechenreserven für die Zukunft habe.


----------



## Schori (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Da lob ich mir meinen FX


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich liebe meinen "veralteten" i7-5820k auch.


----------



## |BES|Skyline (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Naja ich behaupte mal das kaum einer seinen Rechner so behandelt wie jetzt in dem gezeigtem Video. Mich würde dann auch noch interessieren wie sich die anderen Sockel sich schlagen bei solch einem Extrem Test.


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



|BES|Skyline schrieb:


> Naja ich behaupte mal das kaum einer seinen Rechner so behandelt wie jetzt in dem gezeigtem Video. Mich würde dann auch noch interessieren wie sich die anderen Sockel sich schlagen bei solch einem Extrem Test.



Im Prinzip gebe ich Dir recht, aber wer sagt dir den, dass Sockel und Substrat nicht schon bei den ersten Versuchen ein innige Bindung eingegangen sind. Das der Rechner danach noch funktioniert hat kann genauso bedeuten, Das sich die CPU schon beim ersten Versuch in den Sockel gedrückt hat und dort die Pins verbogen hat ... Damit kannst du weder die CPU noch das Mainboard für jeweils andere Komponenten verwenden ... Die CPU funktioniert auf keinem anderen Mainboard mehr und das Mainboard kann keine andere CPU mehr aufnehmen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich liebe meinen "veralteten" i7-5820k auch.



Die Plattform ist für den Arsch. Das hat mit der CPU nichts zu tun.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Und was soll an der Plattform fürn Arsch sein? Weil nicht Skylake drauf steht?


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Nein weil Threshold es so sagt ... Ist Gesetz, gewöhn dich dran.


----------



## Pittermann (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

„Sigh no more, editors, sigh no more, Intel was a deceiver ever...“ _(leicht abgewandelt: William Shakespeare - Much Ado about Nothing/Viel Lärm um Nichts)_
Leider passt das Versmaß nicht so ganz...

Ziemlich unnötige Sache, das Ganze. Hätte Intel ein bisschen mit den Kühler-Herstellern kommuniziert, wäre es bestimmt nicht so weit gekommen.


----------



## Sverre (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Erklär mir bitte mal einer folgendes....

...da steht auch sowas mit N... Dynamic Compressive Load (with heatsink installed) usw....

Maximum heatsink mass 500g
10.The maximum heatsink mass includes the core, extrusion, fan and fasteners. This mass limit is evaluated
using the POR heatsink attach to the PCB

http://www.intel.de/content/dam/www.../guides/4th-gen-core-lga1150-socket-guide.pdf


----------



## violinista7000 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Zum Glück werde ich Skylake überspringen! Mein 3930K beißt sich noch brav durch, wie kein anderen Prozessor vor ihn.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das wurde halt von Intel eingeplant, ich gehe mal davon aus das die CPU nach 3 Jahren Defekt ist, also kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie.
Wenn das Material schon so schnell krumm wird, dann will ich nicht wissen wie die CPU nach Jahren aussieht.

Das kann ne das muss sich um Geplante Obsoleszenz handeln, auch wenn es sich lächerlich anhört.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Skylake-Kühlergate - Viel Lärm um Nichts?." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Sverre schrieb:


> Erklär mir bitte mal einer folgendes....
> 
> ...da steht auch sowas mit N... Dynamic Compressive Load (with heatsink installed) usw....
> 
> ...




"static compressive load": Druck, der in ruhendem Zustand auf der CPU lastet. Wird in zwei Hälften spezifiziert, einmal für die Sockelverriegelung (ILM) und einmal für den Kühler.
"dynamic compressive load": (Zusätzlicher) Druck, der durch Beschleunigungskräfte vom Kühler auf die CPU ausgeübt wird. Intel gibt einen Gesamtwert inklusive der statischen Belastung durch die Halterung an, denn ein mit geringem Druck montierter Kühler kann natürlich etwas mehr dynamische Last zusätzlich erzeugen, ehe es "knack" macht.
"N" ist in allen Fällen die Krafteinheit Newton. Daumen*Pi entsprechen 10 N der Gewichtskraft, die mit 1 kg Masse einhergehen, weswegen die Kräfte manchmal in "kg" umgerechnet angegeben werden.


----------

